# store-bought "small animal" treats



## KatieG (Oct 25, 2008)

my mom bought some treats for her hamster, but the hamster doesn't like them, so she gave them to me. They are "le bon croissants" intended for small animal consumption. I'd like to see if my hedgie would enjoy them as an occasional treat, but I wanted to get an opinion on whether they would be ok or not. Here's the packaging info...

Guaranteed Analysis:
crude protein (min) 11%
crude fat (min) 6%
crude fiber (max) 1%
moisture (max) 10%
crude ash (max) 1%

Ingredients: wheat flour, egg products, milk powder, sugar, butter, cheese, wheat germ meal, soybean oil, natural flavoring, L-calcium pantothenate, calcium carbonate, ferrous sulfate, monosodium phosphate, sodium, metabisulfite, zinc oxide, copper sulfate, potassium chloride, sodium selenite, riboflavin supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, vitamin B6 supplement, ascorbic acid (source of vitamin C), dl-alpha tocopheryl acetate (source of vitamin E)

Any info on whether or not these are ok as treats would be much appreciated!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Majority of things made for rodents aren't suitable for hedgies. These croissants probably wouldn't be harmful, but hedgies are lactose intolerant (I see a lot of dairy in there) and there really is no benefit of feeding them. Wet cat food, baby food, insects, etc. are all good treats.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

They are empty calories. Like feeding a twinkie to a toddler. Those treats take up room in her stomach that should have nutritious food in it. 

If you feel the need to feed treats (and hedgehogs don't need them), then feed healthy treats like unseasoned baked chicken, unsweetened applesauce or some diced fruit. At least those have nutrients the animal can use.


----------

